# Angelfish laid eggs Part 2



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well they did it again! They werent fighting like before but cleaning the pot again so few hours later there were more eggs! This time I put them in the bucket I normally clean the tank out with and put a heater, pump and thermometer on it. My original plan was if they laid eggs again to put the adults back in the 55g, well Petco had a sale on Tiger barbs and Gold Barbs and lets say 15 fish later I have converted my community tank to a barb tank. 

Anyways... again if you have any tips let me know! Someone mentioned putting fungus medication or the blue stuff to help with fungusing eggs. 

So hopefully this batch of eggs will hatch!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

congrats on being a grandma, im not sure if this applies to angels, but you might be able to put an air stone under the eggs so the bubbles cross over them, with some fish that helps.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have placed an airstone in the pot that almost directly hits them.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well best of luck to you and them lexus, sorry i wasnt much help. hope someone else chimes in with some answers.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well they all fungused again


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ooo sorry to hear that, i wish someone with a little more knowledge would have helped. sorry if what i told you was wrong, but i thought i would at least offer some advice.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Lexus, I really wish you could get that pair into a tank of their on. A 29 gal. would work....... Just one more tank, just one more.... he he.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/10angels_breeding.htm
http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/breedangel.shtml
http://www.angelswest.com/


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They are in the 29G alone. I took them out of the 55g when I saw spawning the first time and they stayed in there. The first time they laid eggs they ate them, second time I pulled them and they fungused.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Have they only had eggs twice? Did you see any of the eggs wiggle at all? Could it be possible you have two females?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I've been told they were male female but I could and they could be wrong.

Also they were spawning back in the fall but I didnt think anything of it. 

The first spawn I witnessed, I had the eggs two days and only two fungused but they ate them. The rest were clear


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like a true pair. Lexus, if you leave them alone, they will eventually get it right. The EASIEST way to successfully raise angel baby's is to let mom and dad do it. They just need to learn what to do. Most angelfish in pet shops today were raised on farms and were artificially hatched, so it definately can be done. I have read, however, that since natural parenting didn't take place, the instinct to be a parent is somehow shortcircuited. I don't know if this is true, but it makes sense. So, it will take your pair a few tries to get it right, but they will. The angelfish mom knows just how to keep the eggs clean and how to fan them with just the right amount of current and the sight of the mom and dad swimming around with the cloud of new babys makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ron's got it right. Cichlids (especially) can take some time getting it right. It could take 10-20 spawns before they get it. They usually will get it though. Just takes some patience.


----------

